# اسطوانة تعليم البرنامج العملاق فى ادارة المشاريع البرامافيرا primavera p6 v7 فيديو بالصوت والصورة ل



## ابوعمر النووى (22 سبتمبر 2010)

اسطوانة تعليم البرنامج العملاق فى ادارة المشاريع البرامافيرا primavera p6 v7 فيديو للمهندس هيثم المنسى 

- وهذا هو شرح الجزء الاول من برنامج ادارة المشاريع primavera p6 v7 وانا فى انتظار ردكم على الشرح إن كان الشرح جيد سنكمل ان شاء الله الجزء الثانى من شرح البرنامج . (منقول)

والشرح عبارة عن مشروع مثال على البرنامج خطوة بخطوة 

وهذه هى روابط الاسطوانة
​




http://www.4shared.com/file/jbyLxYTG...201008170.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/irEvURz2...201008170.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/ooxtxkPG...201008170.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/1D0EZXRx...201008170.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/M99bpVKU...201008170.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/-PCgMOve...201008170.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/lDEAFMQI...201008170.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/xTGkhGM8...201008170.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/pu4XxtGW...201008170.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/ecwD5jlz...201008170.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/7ljwQrzv...201008170.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/KxGVpRVU...201008170.html

​


----------



## ابوعمر النووى (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*ده شرح لبرنامج البرامافيرا العملاق فى ادارة المشاريع وهو منقول من قسم الهندسة المدنية لانى رأيت ان مكانة فى هذا القسم قسم ادارة المشاريع . 

وهو شرح مميز جدا جمع بين شرح البرنامج وبين مهارات التخطيط للعمل كابلانر فهو بجد رائع جدا . 
والمهندس هيثم المنسى من المهتمين بإدارة المشاريع 
وهو كان يعمل محاضر فى برنامج البرامافيرا فى شركة متخصصة فى التدريب والتعليم على البرامج الهندسية وادارة المشاريع فى الرياض وهى شركة امريكية وهى Engineering&Management TechnologiesLLC*


----------



## fandejef (22 سبتمبر 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## mazenhazza (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جميع الراوبط لاتعمل


----------



## k.fateh (23 سبتمبر 2010)

نرجوا منك اخي ان تمدنا بروابط اخرى. وشكرا


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الروابط لاتعمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حسن احمد عبدالعليم (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الروابط لاتعمل 
برجاء تغييييير الروابط


----------



## akramezzat (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي الكريم
الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## hakim planning (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*Review Links*

Sir, thanks a lot for your effort.
Could you please review all the links, they dosn't work.
We're waiting an agin thanks a lot.


----------



## k.fateh (26 سبتمبر 2010)

الروابط الصحيحة موجودة في قسم الهندسة المدنية في الرابط الاتي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t221381.html


----------



## نصرالصداعى (26 سبتمبر 2010)

اخى الكريم الروابط لا تعمل افيدتا افادك الله


----------



## MOSLEM_777 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن احمد عبدالعليم (26 سبتمبر 2010)

فعلاً الروابط اللي موجوده في قسم الهندسة المدنيه شغاله تمام انا جربتها


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

نامل ضم الروابط الصحيحة بالجزء الخاص هنا
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس علي الدر (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً الى كل من سعى ونفذ وشارك في بناء هذا الموقع وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد ياسر مصطفي (16 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## ahmed159753 (9 يناير 2011)

الف شكر يا اخي جدا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## ابوعمر النووى (9 يناير 2011)

الرابط ده عليه المحاضرات وشغاله تمام 

http://www.almohandes.org/vb/showthread.php?t=51055



-


----------



## Jamal (10 يناير 2011)

No links


----------



## safa aldin (14 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي الكريم
الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## eng 3mr (14 يناير 2011)

للأسف الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 فبراير 2012)

رجاء تحديث الروابط التى لاتعمل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

